# Rock Dust vrs. Azomite?



## stonedwoodsman (May 30, 2013)

High Group,

     Would I get the same nutriments from Azomite as compared to Glacial Rock Dust???

Are they basically the same??

Thankx,

StonedWoodsman...in steamy 90 degree CT.


----------



## Wetdog (May 30, 2013)

Azomite is the best, sorta, but $$$$ especially the shipping.

Glacial Rock dust is almost as good, but still run into the cost of shipping ..... rocks.

What I finally found locally is granite dust and it only cost $3/5 gallon bucket, your bucket and shovel. Weighs ~60-75 lbs.

I still use and add azomite, but it cost me a bit over $40 for 20lbs to be shipped. Most of that cost was shipping. When it's gone, I won't be getting any more.

It's good, but not THAT good, to pay 40x more than the granite dust. Same with the Glacial rock dust, which I would put the granite dust equal to.

If there are any granite fabricators nearby, you can usually get dust for cheap or free. Granite counter-top fabricators, *monument* makers (gravestones), or similar.

Wet


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 30, 2013)

zeolite ,azomite, greensand. will all provide you with generally the same thing


----------



## kal el (May 30, 2013)

Azomite is better. Its cheap too.
I can get a 44lb bag for 22 bucks.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

basically the same. provides trace elements


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 30, 2013)

if you wanna get technical, its best if you use them all


----------



## nvthis (May 30, 2013)

Don't forget your soft rock phosphate!

Seriously, use one, use them all, you will never see a measurable difference between them. 

Most say using them indoors is a waste of time and money (use kelp instead) and if you use them od, put it out a year in advance. It'll take a bit to leach the benefits.

Also..... Look up 'glacial milk'. You _cooould_ make this from your rock dust, but that would be the complete opposite of cost effective


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 31, 2013)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Don't forget your soft rock phosphate!
> 
> Seriously, use one, use them all, you will never see a measurable difference between them.
> 
> ...



useless indoors unless you recycle your soil.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2013)

Soft Rock Phosphate is not the same as Hard Rock Phosphate. SRP is a powder and besides just providing medium release phosphorous, it is also helps with keeping your N in your soil while cooking.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Soft Rock Phosphate is not the same as Hard Rock Phosphate. *SRP is a powder and besides just providing medium release phosphorous*, it is also helps with keeping your N in your soil while cooking.


 
They should all be powders, or at least as close as you can get & phosphorous is not the only thing it provides. It is rich in trace minerals, just like all other rock dusts.


----------

